

Post-Darwinian Evolution - acheron
http://tofspot.blogspot.com/2014/01/post-darwinian-evolution.html

======
lutusp
The article's title isn't supported by its content. Bacterial resistance to
antibiotics is in fact the result of natural selection with the aid of random
mutations. The difference between this and conventional natural selection is
that the random mutations are already present in the bacterial population
exposed to the antibiotic. This speeds up the process of natural selection, it
doesn't contradict it.

There is no such thing as "post-Darwinian evolution". It's link-bait, not a
coherent argument.

